# Krieger von rom welche second class nutzt ihr



## Merinea (15. März 2009)

Liebe Rom Krieger

Ich lade mir derzeit Rom runter und nach meinen anfänglichen schwärmen für den kundschafter wirds wohl doch wieder nen krieger nachdem ich mehrere Forn gelesen habe.

Ich würde nun von euch wissen welche kombi ihr nutzt bei eurem Krieger.

Bitte gebt auch an ob ihr damit eher pve oder pvp orientiert spielt.

Danke für eure antworten im vorraus.

MFG

Merinea


----------



## Tardok (17. März 2009)

Ich habe auf Cogadh einen Lvl 19 Pseudo PvP Krieger Twink. Als 2t Klasse habe ich mich für den Priester entschieden, der ist lvl 15 und mit dauer hotten kommt man gut um die Runden, sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE.
Schau dir doch in der Buffed Datenbank (http://romdata.buffed.de/skill/list/1) die eliteskills der jeweiligen Kombinationen an und entscheide dann welche 2t klasse du wählst


----------



## Shariko (19. März 2009)

Ich hab mich auch für die Zweitklasse Priester entschieden für meinen Krieger. Damit bin ich hauptsächlich im PvE unterwegs, kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass sich diese Combo auch gut im PvP machen könnte.
Wie auch immer, es kann nie schaden, ein bissl Heilung im Hintergrund zu haben und auf diese Weise kann man Vollzeitheiler etwas entlasten, egal jetzt ob PvE oder PvP.


----------



## thaloronius (28. März 2009)

hallöchen

ich würd meinen krieger gern mit zwei einhandwaffen ausrüsten, nun hab ich gehört, aß dies mit der sec-klasse schurke möglich ist, stimmt das?


----------



## Merinea (28. März 2009)

thaloronius schrieb:


> hallöchen
> 
> ich würd meinen krieger gern mit zwei einhandwaffen ausrüsten, nun hab ich gehört, aß dies mit der sec-klasse schurke möglich ist, stimmt das?



Jo stimmt ab lvl 16 kriegt der schurke im allgemein baum zweiwaffentraining wenn dein krieger dann auch lvl 16 is kann er ebenfals 2 1h waffen nutzen.


----------



## thaloronius (29. März 2009)

supi damk dir


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (31. März 2009)

So isses, hab nun auch 'nen 16er Krieger/Schurke und mit 2x Einhand-Waffen geht's richtig ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the chinese (31. März 2009)

Ich hab auch Krieger/schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im moment beide lvl 14 :-/


----------



## goofy17111979 (30. Juni 2009)

bin Krieger/Schurke sehr gut zum spielen oder Priester/Magier auch cool


----------



## Aliniano (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also auch mal erst hi ich bin bin Krieger ritter 50 30 und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab da zum ersten den skill entschlossenheit der mir auf +30 40 audauer bringt

zu zweiten den skill heiliger schlag auch sehr hilfreich gleich wie abrüstung

und zum abschluss noch rüstung verstärken also hoffe ich bekomme noch nen Krieger ritter kollegen^^

CUCU


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roXXon (25. Juli 2009)

ich hab mich bei meinem krieger für einen magier als sec entschieden. is nun 50/47 und macht doch recht viel dmg
aber nich als reiner krieger, sondern als gefürchteter WARMAGE
weil die elite skills des krieger/magier sehr auf magische sngriffe ausgelegt sind, hab ich mich dazu entschieden.
außreichend intelligenz und ein guter stab ( hab den böser-drachen stab^^ ) sorgen für den guten magischen schaden.
auch die physischen angriffe vom krieger kann ich gut nutzen, da mein stab rund 1000 physischen angriff macht. einer erhöht sogar meinen magischen angriff um bis zu 35%, was nocheinmal schön aua macht^^

die kombi kann ich deshalb nur empfehlen

lg roXXon


----------



## Kontinuum (1. August 2009)

Ich hab dieselbe kombi, aber ist es echt besser mit Stab melee zu kämpfen? Ich wäre krieger als primärklasse, das kommt sehr gay wenn man da mit nem stab draufhaut o.O Dann nehm ich mir vllt. eher ne andere klasse...


----------



## Montecristo (16. September 2009)

> hoffe ich bekomme noch nen Krieger ritter kollegen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vote for 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ritter! 

Krieger/Ritter gefällt auch mir am besten, viel def+lp durch schon oben genannte fertigkeiten und wut lässt sich mit den angriffen auch toll aufbauen. Außerdem hat man als krieger ja noch gute dmg fertigkeiten, was so die größte Schwäche vom Ritter ausgleicht. Will man die def der plattenrüstung wett machen, tun es auch ein paar stats^^

Krieger/Ritter 52/50


----------



## jonehscher777 (5. Oktober 2009)

hallo

also ich habe Krieger/Schurke und habe es teilweise bereut. ich habe mein krieger richtig geskillt und trage nun 2x 1h waffen, dennoch macht er nicht viel schaden als man es denkt, mit meinem magier mache ich schon über 1000 schaden und bin mit ihm lvl 18 und mit meinem krieger(lvl29) grad mal so 100 pro schlag, es ist ziemlich wenig. Ich habe auch die richtigen skills geskillt undmache gerade mal mit dem 350 max... ich will nicht wissen wie krass der magier mit 30 abgeht


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. Oktober 2009)

ich spiele krieger / schurke als main und der geht echt ab! mit 2x 1h macht man echt dmg und die eliteskills sind echt fein, zudem wenn man später pimpen will kann man stats auf die nebenhandwaffe machen, und das lohnt sich .


----------



## Ryuko (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is ne beliebte Kombo, aber ich hab auch nen Priester in der Sec.
Im Nachhinein hab ich meinen Faible für Kundschafter entdeckt, aber ich liebe 
meine Main und würd sie nicht mehr ändern, 
weil man als Priester verdammt gut in Innis kommt und solange man die lvl der Sekundär und 
Primär einigermaßen gleich hat, bringts auch noch was ^^
Die Eliteskills bis 35 find ich jetzt nicht so toll aber was solls ^.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiterzocken!


----------



## Uwark (10. März 2010)

Ich spiele einen Krieger/Schurke 55/30 bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Beshia Axt grad 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

Shariko schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch für die Zweitklasse Priester entschieden für meinen Krieger. Damit bin ich hauptsächlich im PvE unterwegs, kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass sich diese Combo auch gut im PvP machen könnte.
> Wie auch immer, es kann nie schaden, ein bissl Heilung im Hintergrund zu haben und auf diese Weise kann man Vollzeitheiler etwas entlasten, egal jetzt ob PvE oder PvP.



da du Heilung in ROM aber mit Items verbesserst, wird sie zwangsweise schwach bei einem DDler und deswegen unbrauchbar. Oder du verlierst deine Effektivität als Krieger.


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

Shariko schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch für die Zweitklasse Priester entschieden für meinen Krieger. Damit bin ich hauptsächlich im PvE unterwegs, kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass sich diese Combo auch gut im PvP machen könnte.
> Wie auch immer, es kann nie schaden, ein bissl Heilung im Hintergrund zu haben und auf diese Weise kann man Vollzeitheiler etwas entlasten, egal jetzt ob PvE oder PvP.



da du Heilung in ROM aber mit Items verbesserst, wird sie zwangsweise schwach bei einem DDler und deswegen unbrauchbar. Oder du verlierst deine Effektivität als Krieger.

Ps: ich benutze Krieger - Kundschafter^^


----------

